# Most attractive Star Trek women (w. other sci-fi women earning honourable mentions)



## scifisam (Apr 1, 2008)

FTR: Yes, I know, crap poll. They always are.

I would only include characters that others would recognise, myself. Regulars, not one-shot hot-alien-babes. 


So, who made the show better than it would have been, for you? It's not just about looks - for me, a lot of the most attractive women in Star Trek were attractive because they were strong and capable.

If it were just looks, Dianna Troi would do well, but she'd drive me mad (by saying I see that I'm driving you mad.')

My top five:

Claudia Ivanova (DS9) - partly, and unashamedly, because she was one of the first lesbian/bisexual characters that I could actually identify with, apart from the space station and all. 

Jadzia Daz - Because. Just because.

Seven of Nine - cliched, I know, but she was an interesting character as well as appealing to a certain side of me I didn't know I had.

Captain Janeway - though more in a 'I want to be her,' than an 'I want to do her,' way. 

Tasha Yar - purely because, going on my RL attractions, I'd probably like her; she is also so, so, not straight. 




Non Star-Trek top 3 (from any TV show or movie, but not Buffy or Angel, since they're not SF):

Aeryn Sun, Farscape. Though she would consider me far too wimpish. 

Inara, Firefly. Like the creators of Troi wanted her character to be, but far more attractive. 

Scully. Though again, it's more that I want to be her than be with her. I went through a breif period of asking myself 'what would Scully do?' and it actually helped me complete my MA thesis.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

Claudia Christian-  Susan Ivanova-  Babylon 5! 

She was Bi I think- she was doing that Ranger guy at one time I think too!


----------



## Griff (Apr 1, 2008)

Rhapsody Angel from Captain Scarlet.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 1, 2008)

scifisam said:


> FTR: Yes, I know, crap poll. They always are.
> 
> I would only include characters that others would recognise, myself. Regulars, not one-shot hot-alien-babes.
> 
> ...



This is a pretty complicated formula for attractiveness. I just went by who looks hot. I'd vote for Seven of Nine, and Deanna Troi. If they were included, there were some pretty good guest aliens in the first series.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Claudia Christian-  Susan Ivanova-  Babylon 5!
> 
> She was Bi I think- she was doing that Ranger guy at one time I think too!



Aargh. I know that. Why did I type wrongly? 

@Johnny: nah, it's not that complicated; it's just that I reckon attractiveness generally isn't just about looks for most people, really (I was also pre-empting being told off for starting a phwoar thread). If it is just about the looks for you (in TV shows, at least - bet it's not the same in real life), fine by me!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

By your definition of Star Trek, hot and useful. 

Jadzia Dax, Tasha Yar and Seven- definitely.  
Janeway! 
Also:
Lt Uhura 
Major Kira was attractive- could fight like a tiger. Bajoran women were quite hot. I liked that one who pissed off Picard and turned up in BSG as Admiral Cain....
Seska was mean and clever, but had a massive spam
Ezri Dax was pretty, but counsellors suck. Not useful.


Non Star Trek
I agree with Aeryn and Scully of course.

Sorry but Inara got on my nerves - I found her tiresome; stick that entire crew in an airlock and vent it (with the exception of River Tam, Joss Whedon can take her place). 

All the women who inhabit the BSG universe are proper hard as fuck and hella hot.

Samantha Carter -Stargate- Now there's a role model- genius.
Wilma Deering - Buck Rogers - looked good in skin tight spandex. Cant recall if she was any use to anybody though.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll go with Uhura cos I remember her.  She was hot.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2008)

Bladerunner's most bonkable lady


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

T'Pol and B'Elanna  - both leave me cold as characters. Meh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> T'Pol and *B'Elanna* - both leave me cold as characters. Meh.


 







I so would


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> I so would


Armadillo fetishist.







She'd rip you open.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 1, 2008)

I suspect I'd have to go with Nichelle Nichols (Uhura)

- She's bloody gorgeous in TOS (and still looking remarkably good in her mid 70s TBH)
- she always seems to have a delightful personality off-set
- the fact that she toured with with Duke Ellington and Lionel Hampton as a singer before becoming an actress is an added bonus 

e2a:


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2008)

... but have you seen her in that face cream advert ?  ? 

(though she did recently use a rude word on TV ...)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 1, 2008)

Skinny legs.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2008)

I put "Jadzia", but she was once a bleurk.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 1, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> I put "Jadzia", but she was once a bleurk.



Genderist!


----------



## MikeMcc (Apr 1, 2008)

cybertect said:


> I suspect I'd have to go with Nichelle Nichols (Uhura)
> 
> - She's bloody gorgeous in TOS (and still looking remarkably good in her mid 70s TBH)
> - she always seems to have a delightful personality off-set
> ...





Lexa Doig (Andromeda) - Stupid name but very nice bod


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 1, 2008)

The hottest woman in Firefly, beyond any reasonable doubt, has to be


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 1, 2008)

Easily Seven. The actor that plays B'Ellana Tores, Roxann Dawson, is really attractive, but her character in Voyager scares me. Janeway is worth a mention because she's so domineering


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 1, 2008)

Hummm, I like that Aron Sun from muppets in space. 7 of nice is ok (a typo that I liked so kept). 

My favorate has to be Boomer from new Battlestar Galactica though. Woof woof.


----------



## dylanredefined (Apr 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Claudia Christian-  Susan Ivanova-  Babylon 5!
> 
> She was Bi I think- she was doing that Ranger guy at one time I think too!



  No she never did  regretted it when he died though .








Oh god i am such a nerd .


----------



## selamlar (Apr 1, 2008)

T'Pol or Seven of Nine, Tertiary Adjunct of Unimatrix Zero-One.

But both eclipsed by (new) Boomer from BSG.

Honourable mention to Barbarella, and my ex, the only female trekkie, and proud owner and wearer of a Nurse Chapel uniform.  Shame she was mental, really.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 1, 2008)

selamlar said:


> T'Pol or Seven of Nine, Tertiary Adjunct of Unimatrix Zero-One.
> 
> But both eclipsed by (new) Boomer from BSG.
> 
> Honourable mention to Barbarella, and my ex, *the only female trekkie*, and proud owner and wearer of a Nurse Chapel uniform.  Shame she was mental, really.



There are tons. Not sure I'm quite knowledgeable enough about Star Trek to count as a Trekkie myself, but others do. 

Boomer seems like a very confusing character.


----------



## selamlar (Apr 1, 2008)

scifisam said:


> There are tons.




Not that look like this, there ain't.





scifisam said:


> Boomer seems like a very confusing character.



I think thats part of the attraction.  T'Pol etc ain't actually characters, they are walking catsuits. Boomer seems 'real' (for a fictional android, anyway.)


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 1, 2008)

Ezri Dax was a sweetie. I like those giraffe spots her character had.

I do have a favourite, but Melinda is always very rude about her and it upsets me.


----------



## selamlar (Apr 1, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> I do have a favourite, but Melinda is always very rude about her and it upsets me.




But she is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO boring!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2008)

While  Seven of Nine had her obvious charms - both of them, plus the whole S&M deal - I've always found myself drawn to Councillor Troi , the bird from Green Lanes (who's also a Spurs fan, it seems). Have to say I don't know the more recent space drama's though.

Dr Beverley Crusher was quite beautiful of course but . . .


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 1, 2008)

selamlar said:


> But she is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO boring!



shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> Ezri Dax was a sweetie. I like those giraffe spots her character had.
> 
> I do have a favourite, but Melinda is always very rude about her and it upsets me.


Me? Rude? 

Dualla maybe wet (she shoulda had it out with Starbuck FFS!) but she rocks harder than most Star Trek Women! Context innit!

See!


----------



## selamlar (Apr 1, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up shut up



I notice no denial....


----------



## gnoriac (Apr 1, 2008)

Uhura, though the very short skirts they had for uniforms in the orginal series may have something to do with it.


----------



## T & P (Apr 1, 2008)

Commander T'Pol










The only good thing about _Star Treck: Enterprise_.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2008)

They do have extremely well-fitting bras in the future, don't they.


----------



## 8den (Apr 1, 2008)

dylanredefined said:


> No she never did  regretted it when he died though .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can win this thread if you can tell me the word she used to describe a shag. 

Starts with a "B".


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 1, 2008)

Why have Rose, Sarah-Jane, Tegan and Martha not featured in this thread? Or even Mel?


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

dylanredefined said:


> No she never did  regretted it when he died though .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha hahaha!!!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 1, 2008)

Glaring Yar omission. And Beverley is the definition of a MILF


----------



## Reno (Apr 1, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Glaring Yar omission. And Beverley is the definition of a MILF



Both were among the worst actresses ever to grace a TV series IMO, wooden as hell. I quite liked the cranky older docter they replaced Crusher with in the second season, after they fired her for not being able to act, but unfortunately she came back. 

With the exception of Picard and Data I didn't like most of the cast of TNG. I thought DS9 had the best overall crew despite a weak captain and the women were much stronger characters.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2008)

I reckon Troy takes the prize for hamminess though. Mainly I suppose because we have to suffer so much of her.


----------



## story (Apr 1, 2008)

No Seven Of Nine yet?


----------



## Reno (Apr 1, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> I reckon Troy takes the prize for hamminess though. Mainly I suppose because we have to suffer so much of her.




I didn't like her either, but the poor actress was given an unplayable part with all that awful touchy feely dialogue to spout. I thought she improved later on when they dropped all the "I feel/sense..." rubbish.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 1, 2008)

story said:


> No Seven Of Nine yet?


 

Have you read the thread Story?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 1, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> I reckon Troy takes the prize for hamminess though. Mainly I suppose because we have to suffer so much of her.



"I am sensing you want me to take my jumpsuit off"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 1, 2008)

I voted Jadzia Dax, btw.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 1, 2008)

If we're talking Star Trek women, I'd definitely chance my arm on Quark's Kilingon ex-wife Grilka.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 1, 2008)

Fuksake... Beverly Crusher and Diana Troy. End of


----------



## MooChild (Apr 1, 2008)

Anyone mentioned Kes from Voyager yet? 

Either her or Seven of Nine, or maybe Jadzia Dax... choices choices


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> If we're talking Star Trek women, I'd definitely chance my arm on Quark's Kilingon ex-wife Grilka.


You do like a prosthesis dont you!

These are some very powerful women you are name checking!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

Reno said:


> ... DS9 had the best overall crew *despite a weak captain *and the women were much stronger characters.


Weak captain?? On your bike mate! 



The women were good though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> You do like a prosthesis dont you!


Not if it's an arm or leg! 


> These are some very powerful women you are name checking!


I like women with a good left hook!.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 1, 2008)

Reno said:


> Both were among the worst actresses ever to grace a TV series IMO, wooden as hell.


 Whats that got to do with anything?? Isn't the woman who plays Yar in Pet Semetary?


----------



## Reno (Apr 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Weak captain?? On your bike mate!



He was my least favourite captain, though he got better once he shaved his head.


----------



## Reno (Apr 1, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Whats that got to do with anything?? Isn't the woman who plays Yar in Pet Semetary?



Yup, she was bad in that as well. Lack of talent does inhibit my attraction, but then the butch gym teacher look does nothing for me anyway.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2008)

I never knew this:


> In 2379, Deanna Troi married William Riker after they rekindled their relationship in 2375. William Riker was promoted and transferred to the U.S.S. Titan



That Bitch!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

Reno said:


> He was my least favourite captain, though he got better once he shaved his head.


The 'look' Ive just given you! 

He had the best story-arc, the best cast of characters and yes once the head was shorn and got the Defiant- he kicked collective Cardasian/ Klingon and Gamma Quadrant arse.

He's up there with Picard! He was the Emissary!! 

Janeway was awesome but let down by a pitiful crew (Seven and Seska excepted).She allowed Neelix on her bridge. Neelix!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 1, 2008)

Reno said:


> He was my least favourite captain, though he got better once he shaved his head.


Was his kid more or less annoying than Wesley?



Reno said:


> Yup, she was bad in that as well. Lack of talent does inhibit my attraction, but then the butch gym teacher look does nothing for me anyway.


  I prefer it when she's a alternate universe clone or on some evil home planet as mentioned on another thread.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 1, 2008)

7 of 9 godamn.

this made me laugh:

http://jadzia.co.uk/


----------



## Reno (Apr 1, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Was his kid more or less annoying than Wesley?



I found him not nearly as bad.


----------



## T & P (Apr 1, 2008)

Has anyone mentioned Guinan yet?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2008)

That's sick.


----------



## Reno (Apr 1, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> That's sick.



Ted Danson would disagree.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> The 'look' Ive just given you!
> 
> He had the best story-arc, the best cast of characters and yes once the head was shorn and got the Defiant- he kicked collective Cardasian/ Klingon and Gamma Quadrant arse.
> 
> He's up there with Picard! He was the Emissary!!



Unfortunately he was up there with Shatner in the hamminess stakes.


----------



## T & P (Apr 1, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> That's sick.


 She might not have the top model body of others but I for one think she's a very attractive woman.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2008)

Seven of Nine. And I'm a girl so I know!

Mr. QofG's had a thing for Beverey Crusher. What a sad man


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 1, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> Unfortunately he was up there with Shatner in the hamminess stakes.



He is a good actor. He played that bloke in American History X


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 1, 2008)

He was good in that and had his moments in the series, but his DRAMATIC scenes were rubbish. Still my favourite Trek series overall, because of Odo, Garak and Martok. And Weyoun. All great actors, or at least well suited for their parts.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 1, 2008)

Deep Bore Nine <yawn>


----------



## Jorum (Apr 1, 2008)

8den said:


> You can win this thread if you can tell me the word she used to describe a shag.
> 
> Starts with a "B".


I think the phrase was something like "I could have at least boffed him".

while on the subject of B5, an honourable mention to Lyta in order I feel


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2008)

??


----------



## cybershot (Apr 1, 2008)

What, no Dr. Crusher mention. By season 7 she was awesome.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 1, 2008)

you see, there are those who tested the star trek waters and wanted more so watched the various series and then there are those who stuck with the original or TNG ...


----------



## MikeMcc (Apr 1, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Whats that got to do with anything?? Isn't the woman who plays Yar in Pet Semetary?


She was also in an episode of The Red Shoe Diaries (not that i ever watched that... )


----------



## 8den (Apr 1, 2008)

Jorum said:


> I think the phrase was something like "I could have at least boffed him".



We have a winner!!!


----------



## scifisam (Apr 1, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> *Glaring Yar omission*. And Beverley is the definition of a MILF



I mentioned her in the OP.

Not sure how I forgot the Dr Who women in my non-Star Trek top 5 - Martha really is very pretty. 



Melinda said:


> The 'look' Ive just given you!
> 
> He had the best story-arc, the best cast of characters and yes once the head was shorn and got the Defiant- he kicked collective Cardasian/ Klingon and Gamma Quadrant arse.
> 
> ...



Right with you on all that. I'd love to have all of DS9 on DVD and follow it from start to finish - I've only seen it in bits, and the story arc doesn't make the best sense that way.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> The 'look' Ive just given you!
> 
> He had the best story-arc, the best cast of characters and yes once the head was shorn and got the Defiant- he kicked collective Cardasian/ Klingon and Gamma Quadrant arse.
> 
> He's up there with Picard! He was the Emissary!!



I'm not quite sure he's up there with Picard! Although I do like him as a captain... and the characters are good in DS9.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> ??



I would.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

Otherwise out of the Trek it would be Deanna Troi for me every time.

BSG whups the Treks ass in the beautiful women stakes.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

MooChild said:


> Anyone mentioned Kes from Voyager yet?



I liked it when she turned evil and wore a leather catsuit 

Oo, and Belana from Voyager.


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 1, 2008)

scifisam said:


> My top five:
> 
> Claudia Ivanova (DS9) - partly, and unashamedly, because she was one of the first lesbian/bisexual characters that I could actually identify with, apart from the space station and all.
> 
> ...



surely you jest.  these five couldn't even hold a candle to some of the hot babes who appeared in the original ST series.   Almost every episode had some hot thing running around in a mini-mini skirt or some revealing outfit.

Capt. Janeway and Tasha Yar???   WTF, they're both skanks!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I liked it when she turned evil and wore a leather catsuit


Didnt Kes come back as a vengful old lady destroying bulk heads as she moved. I think she transformed herself into her young self to destory Voyager- but I dont remember a leather catsuit!



Hey Detroit- Even I cant defend your use of the word 'skanks' in this context.
Sort it the fuck out. 

E2a  and besides- this thread is about 'capable' women. Longstanding female characters of note.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 1, 2008)

Tpol from Enterprise


----------



## scifisam (Apr 1, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> surely you jest.  these five couldn't even hold a candle to some of the hot babes who appeared in the original ST series.   Almost every episode had some hot thing running around in a mini-mini skirt or some revealing outfit.
> 
> Capt. Janeway and Tasha Yar???   WTF, they're both skanks!



But those young things didn't have personalities, did they? And you clearly haven't seen Jadzia, Seven of Nine or Ivanova if you think they're not conventionally hot.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 1, 2008)

He likes women without personalities.


----------



## agricola (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Detroit City (Apr 2, 2008)

scifisam said:


> But those young things didn't have personalities, did they? And you clearly haven't seen Jadzia, Seven of Nine or Ivanova if you think they're not conventionally hot.



well i've seen seven of 9 and she was hot....but i'm talking more the sexually window dressing chicks, not the smart ones....

if most dudes (especially ST fans) met 7of9 in real life they would not know what the hell to do with her and they'd probably be intimidated as hell


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, I think if I met a Borg drone IRL i'd be pretty intimidated


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2008)

Melinda said:


>




I won't ignore him (((random klingon))))


----------



## story (Apr 2, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have you read the thread Story?



No 

I was just looking at the pictures...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2008)

agricola said:


>



Yeah I think she would be in my top three. I think she might be second to Boomer in fact.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah I think she would be in my top three. I think s*he might be second to Boomer* in fact.



wash your mouth out


----------



## Roxy641 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Sci-fi...*

I voted for Seven of Nine. 

Roxy641


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 2, 2008)

agricola said:


>



She is quite nice too.  Actually, her, Inara and Zoe are all ones I wouldn't exactly say no to.


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 2, 2008)

Melinda said:


>


----------



## selamlar (Apr 2, 2008)

Off topic, maybe, but it made me smile!


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Apr 2, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> Yeah, I think if I met a Borg drone IRL i'd be pretty intimidated



Met plenty of Borg's in real life but on earth we call them middle managers.


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 2, 2008)

*What are little girls made of?*

This chick on teh left was HOT:


----------



## Reno (Apr 2, 2008)

I like this assortment on flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/poletti/sets/72157602965392887/


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 2, 2008)

Reno said:


> I like this assortment on flickr:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/poletti/sets/72157602965392887/



awesome!  i'll have to persue later cause its off to work

are those all the women teh captain shagged?


----------



## selamlar (Apr 2, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> This chick on teh left was HOT:



Sherry Jackson.  Legend has it that there are nudie pics of her around somewhere.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2008)

ScifiSam- The boys are wrecking your thread!

This is a not a phwoar thread, this is an atttractive AND capable recurring female character thread.

DC will be DC (Dinosaur) but Reno, Im disappointed in you. 

*stamps foot*


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 2, 2008)

Melinda said:


> This is a not a phwoar thread, this is an atttractive AND capable recurring female character thread.



what's your definition of "capable"?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 2, 2008)

Melinda said:


> but Reno, Im disappointed in you.



Yeah but he's gay and therefore must be doing it for purely scientific reasons   and thus is off the hook


----------



## Reno (Apr 2, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah but he's gay and therefore must be doing it for purely scientific reasons   and thus is off the hook




I like the pretty frocks and the big hair of those 60's girls. 

...and of course it's of historical interest.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> what's your definition of "capable"?


Well you can either read the thread, paying special attention to the OP, or you can find out more about any of these characters.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 2, 2008)

I always like looking at the convention types in their home made uniforms; you can just see all the effort mum put into it for them. Lovely really


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 2, 2008)

I quite fancy the President in BSG, even though she's the same age as my mum... 






It all started in that boxing episode where she was flirting like mad with Adama in the flashbacks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2008)

In BSG, I have only have eyes for Boomer.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 2, 2008)

Looking a bit skinny lately IMO


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2008)

I've got some.....no its to crass. suffice to say I think shes looking well


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 2, 2008)

Boomer and Dualla from BSG get my vote(s), with an honourable mention to the actress who played Cordelia in 'Angel'. I think there is a pattern discernable in my choices!


----------



## joevsimp (Apr 2, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Boomer and Dualla from BSG get my vote(s), with an honourable mention to the actress who played Cordelia in 'Angel'. I think there is a pattern discernable in my choices!



she loses all for being called Charisma Carpenter

agree on bsg tho, too many blondes, and starbuck scares me


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2008)

Is it totally unacceptable to say I wouldn't mind being raped by starbuck? It is isn't it.


I'll not say it then


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Is it totally unacceptable to say I wouldn't mind being raped by starbuck? It is isn't it.
> 
> 
> I'll not say it then


 I shouldnt worry too much, I think he's looking forward to it.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh bravo


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2008)

*bows*


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## joevsimp (Apr 2, 2008)

applauds


----------



## Belushi (Apr 2, 2008)

Heh, DC is going to get bummed by Dirk Benedict


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey, maybe age has granted him tantric powers. I might enjoy it


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 2, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Is it totally unacceptable to say I wouldn't mind being raped by starbuck? It is isn't it.
> 
> 
> I'll not say it then



I thought it was only women had rape fantasies?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I thought it was only women had rape fantasies?



It's a trollish post that backfired, and I'd like to draw a viel over this whole sorry incident.


However I suspect I shall not be allowed to


----------



## Belushi (Apr 2, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> I quite fancy the President in BSG, even though she's the same age as my mum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nowt wrong with the older lady!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 2, 2008)

selamlar said:


> Sherry Jackson.  Legend has it that there are nudie pics of her around somewhere.



How about some nude pics of Nurse Chapel?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 2, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> I quite fancy the President in BSG, even though she's the same age as my mum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you like caning, too?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 2, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> It's a trollish post that backfired, and I'd like to draw a viel over this whole sorry incident.
> 
> 
> However I suspect I shall not be allowed to



Damn straight, would you prefer Dirk in character as Starbuck or as the Faceman?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2008)

Whats wrong with caning?  an honourable brit-fetish imo


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Damn straight, would you prefer Dirk in character as Starbuck or as the Faceman?





I like his jacket, so I'm going to say starbuck. Also-I don't know who faceman is.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 2, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Do you like caning, too?



No, I like her when she's in hippy weed-smoking mode best.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 2, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> I like his jacket, so I'm going to say starbuck. Also-I don't know who faceman is.



You have just made me feel so old  I am going away to cry into my ovaltine and put my old ladies pyjamas on


----------



## Jorum (Apr 2, 2008)

Prepare yourself for Templeton Peck, AKA the Faceman


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 2, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> How about some nude pics of Nurse Chapel?



forget about her man, she was a skank that only appeared in star trek cause she was having an affair with G. Roddenberry.  I think he eventually ended up marrying her at some point.   She must have been good in the sack or something....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 2, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Fuksake... Beverly Crusher and Diana Troy. End of



Agreed, Beverly Crusher edges it for me, 






I can't believe someone would go for Janeway, wtf?


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> forget about her man, she was a skank that only appeared in star trek cause she was having an affair with G. Roddenberry.  I think he eventually ended up marrying her at some point.   She must have been good in the sack or something....


 Here, have a read.


----------



## T & P (Apr 2, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> Agreed, Beverly Crusher edges it for me,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know how old she is, but she sure is the dictionary definition of a MILF... Well, with the exception of Michelle Pfeiffer.

I did enjoy that Next Generation episode where Picard gets himself transported to the future by accident and sees a future self who got married (and then separated) to Crusher, and a No. 1 who got married to Troi.

Gotta feel sorry for Worf though, having had a crush on Troi for so long.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 3, 2008)

Wendy Padbury as Zoe in _Doctor Who_


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 3, 2008)

T & P said:


> Gotta feel sorry for Worf though, having had a crush on Troi for so long.



He did get to marry Jadzia in the end though didn't he? He did alright there, not exactly a looker is he?


----------



## Melinda (Apr 3, 2008)

Worf's an Alpha Male and that has its attractions.

There was a TNG ep where Worf returned to the Enterprise from a competition and experienced shifting timelines/ parallel universes. In one of them he was married to Troi who couldnt get enough of that good Klingon lovin'.

Before Worf returned to his real time, Troi said she couldnt imagine a world where he didnt love her and they werent together. 
Bless.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> Agreed, Beverly Crusher edges it for me,
> 
> 
> I can't believe someone would go for Janeway, wtf?



You cant believe someone would go for Janeway yet you go for the most gross and annoying woman from any star trek series.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2008)

Janeway and her Hedpburn impression

I'd hit it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Wendy Padbury as Zoe in _Doctor Who_



Do you have a shot of her arse as she hangs on to the console after the TARDIS blows up in "The Mind Robber"

Yummy.



Uh uh I think my nerd is showing. 
*tucks nerd back in*


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 3, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Janeway and her Hedpburn impression
> 
> I'd hit it



no me, that funky voice of Janeways would make me go limp in a second


----------



## cybertect (Apr 3, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Do you have a shot of her arse as she hangs on to the console after the TARDIS blows up in "The Mind Robber"
> 
> Yummy.



I may have


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> no me, that funky voice of Janeways would make me go limp in a second




Those are the tones of Command detroit. That imperious manner melts me every time. She has those cut-glass english tones, and the stagecrafty mannerisms. Much like Picard, only Patrick Stewart is better


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 4, 2008)

For ages I thought the woman who played Janeway was in 'The People Under the Stairs' (which is a crazy film)


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 4, 2008)

7 of 9.

And Katee Sackhoff in Bionic Woman.


----------



## Reno (Apr 4, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> For ages I thought the woman who played Janeway was in 'The People Under the Stairs' (which is a crazy film)



That was Nadine Hurley from Twin Peaks, the one with the eye patch.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 4, 2008)

interestingly (ish) she was in Star Trek too... but not as Janeway


----------



## 8ball (Apr 4, 2008)

Another vote for Jadzia Dax.

And also whatserface from Firefly who was posted up earlier.


----------



## Fictionist (Apr 4, 2008)

joevsimp said:


> she loses all for being called Charisma Carpenter
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> It _is _a silly sounding name, but she is / was very satisfying eye candy. 'Angel' had something for the men (CC) and something for the ladies (DB), which is always nice.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 8, 2008)

To redress the balance Ladies reading this may want to keep their ears open for the new Currys advert for Picard is doing the voiceover...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 8, 2008)

Ooh, the bumping of this thread gives me the ideal opportunity to post this picture:


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> Ooh, the bumping of this thread gives me the ideal opportunity to post this picture:


She's a bit emo. And not in a good way.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> To redress the balance Ladies reading this may want to keep their ears open for the new Currys advert for Picard is doing the voiceover...


But is it *really *him ?

Hearing him give the price as "549" made me cringe - hardly worth paying for the "real mccoy"


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 9, 2008)

Boomer from New BSG ftw! But yes, River Tam is foxeh too (well, the actress is - not sure about the ethical implications of fancying a brain-damaged 17-year-old...).

ETA: Ooh, also: Martha from Doctor Who.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 9, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> But yes, River Tam is foxeh too (well, the actress is - not sure about the ethical implications of fancying a brain-damaged 17-year-old...).
> 
> .




shes older and looks good in the terminator series


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 9, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> shes older and looks good in the terminator series


Ah, but are we talking about the characters or the actors?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> Boomer from New BSG ftw! But yes, River Tam is foxeh too (well, the actress is - not sure about the ethical implications of fancying a brain-damaged 17-year-old...).
> 
> ETA: Ooh, also: *Martha from Doctor Who*.



Are you mad  She is about as sexy as a wet sock!


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 9, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you mad  She is about as sexy as a wet sock!


She's lovely. Wrongun.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> She's lovely. Wrongun.



Nooooooooooooooooooooooo! Gwen Cooper is much better (so Mr QofG's assures me ).

I'd vote - and suspect I did - for Seven of Nine. I always wanted to be her


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 9, 2008)

.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Structaural (Jul 9, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


>



She looks soooooo Dutch. She wins.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 9, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you mad  She is about as sexy as a wet sock!



That's crazy talk


----------



## joevsimp (Jul 9, 2008)

relevent to our interests

TNG rap (explicit lyrics)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 9, 2008)

excellent

'I leave the holodeck with a hollow dick'


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 9, 2008)

From other SF shows...

Mira Furlan (B5, Lost)...I know, I know, but there's something about her voice...
Starbuck, Boomer, Caprica, Deanna, Admiral Cain, Admiral Cain's CAG in Razor, Cat...in fact all the ladies in BSG 'cept Laura. She has that weird permanent semi-smile on her lips and I just can't get past that.

Can't believe no-one's given mention to Sarah Conner - goes from fluffy waitress to Terminator, yet still retains her femininity (which is ultimately what saves her from becoming the thing she fears and hates the most...)

I'm also with whoever nominated Lyta Alexander. Interesting factoid about the actress who plays her - before she started getting parts, she was a stuntwoman, which is pretty empowered by anyone's standards...


----------



## Structaural (Jul 9, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> From other SF shows...
> 
> Mira Furlan (B5, Lost)...I know, I know, but there's something about her voice...



It was that forehead in B5 wasn't it?


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 9, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> ...in fact all the ladies in BSG 'cept Laura. She has that weird permanent semi-smile on her lips and I just can't get past that.



She's the same age as my mum but I still would. Although Dualla takes priority, naturally.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 9, 2008)

Structaural said:


> It was that forehead in B5 wasn't it?



I'd poke a Minbari female fo' sho'

Wrysmile is quite xenophobic on the issue of x-species lovin'...

Oh, can I also add...

Trance Gemini...purple, with a tail.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 9, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I'd poke a Minbari female fo' sho'
> 
> Wrysmile is quite xenophobic on the issue of x-species lovin'...
> 
> ...




deffo. in a threesome with the andromedas avatar


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 9, 2008)

Fuck me, HOW could I forget Rommy/Lexa Doig!?!?!


----------



## Structaural (Jul 9, 2008)

:d


----------

